

Congress starts investigating Bitcoin - atburrow
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2013/08/13/congress-starts-investigating-bitcoin/

======
ferdo
Wow. Not any old committee either, but the Senate Committee on Homeland
Security.

We live in days of high weirdness.

~~~
anaptdemise
Yeah. Why not banking or finance. Shows where our regulatory priorities are.
Kind of undertones of "I don't like this. Figure out why it is illegal."

